# no aircaft.... but a u boat



## piet (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2009)

Very cool Piet!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

1/35th scale? NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2009)

Very impressive! In 1/35th scale it must be bl**dy huge, nearly 2 metres long?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

*faints* Must be pretty darn big!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2009)

mmm...thats a bit of alright....


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2009)

Great work, piet


----------



## muller (Oct 29, 2009)

Scratchbuilt?? Looks fantastic Piet!


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah ! but you didn't put in maximum effort as its only waterline and looks like its only half a sub too.


----------



## piet (Oct 29, 2009)

ian lanc said:


> Ah ! but you didn't put in maximum effort as its only waterline and looks like its only half a sub too.



yes waterline , ...wanted to make a diorama so thats why its a waterline, but i lost intrest in it maybe in the future i do somthing with it.

piet


----------

